# Feeding/ Not Eating



## Lillys_Mummy (Aug 26, 2015)

Hello 

Lilly is 9 weeks old and we have had her a week. we have been feeding her on pedigree puppy dried food and soaking it in a little water to make it softer, she had been eating this fine untill yesterday.

she didnt eat breakfast or lunch or dinner and so at dinner time me and my other half tried her on a couple of small bits of turkey and she eat this and was drinking fine but passing watery poos and loads of wees. we then tried her on some pedigree puppy meat and she has eaten this but she has a runny bottom still. 

what would you all surgest i do? im glad shes eating as she worried me not eating anything but im not sure what to do for Lilly now and whats best

thanks for any help you can give


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

What was she fed by the breeder? You maybe need to continue with that I would think. 
Maybe raw food might be the way to go at some point?
Good luck


----------



## Goosey (Aug 22, 2014)

As Lou says raw or an alternative if you feel you don't want to go down the route of raw. Mine have natures diet which is a prepared food, but with no additives. They don't seem to have runny poos. I did give Sid pedigree pouches once when he went off his food, but he too had runny poo! I didn't even bother with introducing him gradually back to natures diet, I couldn't cope with runny poop


----------



## Lillys_Mummy (Aug 26, 2015)

I have contacted the breeder and they were feeding her on a science plan dry food but I’m not sure where they were getting this from and as she’s not wanting dry food I’m still a little stuck on what to do. 

Last night she has some plain cod for dinner as I’m trying to settle her belly. she seems better then she was this morning so my oh made her a little bit of scrambled egg and she eat that so I think she should be ok just take things slowly with her and try and sort out her belly. Some one told me weetabix with a little bit of warm water would be good is this true?

Thanks again


----------



## Janey153 (Mar 26, 2015)

I would have a look here http://www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk/ to see what foods are best. Neither Pedigree Puppy or Science Plan are rated very well. 

I use Natural Instinct which is frozen, raw and complete and very popular and highly rated on that site. Try not to keep chopping and changing her diet though, find one that works and stick with it.


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

I agree find one food and stick with that. It is a worry when puppy guts get out of sorts with themselves. Dot was awful - I used to dread her pooping as it made me feel ill... Natural instinct worked for her - but the vet did also advise some yum pro which helped.
As she is so tiny I would advise getting her checked by the vet if her upset stomach continues. When is she next due worming?


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I'm sure you will get the same food the breeder was giving her in pets at home (other pet stores are a available )
Very plain chicken and plain boiled white rice is good for settling little upset tummies and very tasty.
The change in environment can cause a bit if anxiety for a new pup - I'm sure she will settle down soon. Also I have a theory - not proved, but a change in water from different areas may upset a delicate puppy's tummy.
I don't know how far away your breeder was? But some areas have hard or soft water, some more Limey etc.
Feed little and often and I'm sure she will be fine in no time - keep us updated with little Lilly, any pictures? We love puppy pictures? X


----------



## Lillys_Mummy (Aug 26, 2015)

Janey153 said:


> I would have a look here http://www.allaboutdogfood.co.uk/ to see what foods are best. Neither Pedigree Puppy or Science Plan are rated very well.
> 
> I use Natural Instinct which is frozen, raw and complete and very popular and highly rated on that site. Try not to keep chopping and changing her diet though, find one that works and stick with it.


hi her next worming is due on the 17th September when she gets her next jab



Tinman said:


> Also I have a theory - not proved, but a change in water from different areas may upset a delicate puppy's tummy.
> I don't know how far away your breeder was? But some areas have hard or soft water, some more Limey etc.
> Feed little and often and I'm sure she will be fine in no time - keep us updated with little Lilly, any pictures? We love puppy pictures? X


Hi we didnt get Lilly far from where we live so its not the water but we will keep an eye on her and she how she goes. yes there are photos in the intoduction post so you can go andhave a look at her. also i have added some to my profile photo.

thanks again for all the help and advice


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

Ah yes, little lily lamb of course


----------



## Lillys_Mummy (Aug 26, 2015)

Lilly went to the vets yesterday because she was no better in the toilet department. 

The vet has given me some worm treatment and probiotic as they think she's got a parasite. We have given her some of her treatment not fun to administer but she is slowly improving from it.

I'm just glad she's on the med xxx


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Well done for taking her to the vet. 
It is not unusual for pups to have worms, or even nasty bacteria in their gut. Much better to get it sorted out and then they can concentrate on growing 
Here's hoping that little Lilly lambkins is soon bouncing with health and vitality with nice firm poops!


----------

